# Novo Nordisk Norditropin (26.4IU/8.8mg) HGH real or fake?



## CraigOBrien (Oct 26, 2015)

Can get this cheap off a trusted source but just want to know your opinion and if anyone has any information on this, or has used this?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

These are fake mate, the nords only come in 15, 30, 45iu pens or cartridge , God knows wot could be in them, could be generic hgh or a peptide, save your coin mate. The real nords I'm running now and there very good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fake as the day is long


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

These are the real nordi pens mate.


----------



## CraigOBrien (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Knew it was too good to be true


----------



## mdizzle (Apr 12, 2016)

same as mine..........uploaded a topic with images but awaiting approval from moderator.


----------

